# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.4.9 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.9 is out! New models added!  *Added  support for LG LS740 and Samsung SM-G800F via eMMC and support for  Alcatel OT-5051D, Alcatel OT-5051X, Alcatel OT-5056E, Alcatel OT-6044D,  Lenovo K33a48, Lenovo P1a42, Lenovo P2c72, Lenovo ZUK Z2 Z2131 and ZTE  N939Sc via USB.*  *Changes and improvements in Partition Manager were made.*  *New Qualcomm USB loaders added.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*  Medusa PRO v.1.4.9 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *LG LS740 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G800F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Alcatel OT-5051D - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel OT-5051X - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel OT-5056E - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Alcatel OT-6044D - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo K33a48 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo P1a42 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo P2c72 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo ZUK Z2 Z2131 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE N939Sc - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* - Added new Qualcomm USB loaders for the next devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *Huawei - for MSM8936 and MSM8952**ZTE - for MSM8936, MSM8952, MSM8953, MSM8976, MSM8994 and MSM8996* - Improved procedures of sending USB loaders and connecting. 
- Changes and improvements in Partition Manager:   *"Open  File" button allows you to open full flash file, red from phone (img  file), select required partitions and write them to the phone, or select  any file instead of partition in table, which will be written  accordingly to partitions table; also you can select a file which  contains only partitions table and then select files corresponding to  each partition in table. If eMMC chip is not connected - read/write  operations are not available**"Connect" button from now  on connects target device, but doesn't read partitions table. It will  change its state to "Read from device", what allows you to perform  partitions search, parsing and further operations in designated window,  if eMMC chip is connected properly**While eMMC chip is  connected, "Save partitions" reads data from memory, "Write partitions"  writes present partitions accordingly from image or files opened**You have to reconnect target device after each write operation to see the changes. "Disconnect" button added for this purpose**"Hex editor" allows to change data directly in memory or file opened, accordingly to selected target* - Some log changes were made. 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

